# USB:  Die Buchse für Spielkinder



## jupp11 (14 August 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,431567,00.html


> Die Buchse für Spielkinder
> Die Erfinder des Universal Serial Bus, kurz USB, können unmöglich nur nüchterne Produktingenieure gewesen sein. Dafür eignet sich der Anschluss viel zu sehr für nutzlose, aber äußerst unterhaltsame Geräte. SPIEGEL ONLINE zeigt eine Auswahl.


----------



## stieglitz (15 August 2006)

*AW: USB:  Die Buchse für Spielkinder*

Ich hab von meinem Sohn, als es noch heiss war, einen USB-Ventilator geschenckt bekommen. Jetzt ist es kalt, und ich hab ihn noch nicht ausprobiert.
Alles was man (Mann) so braucht.


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2006)

*AW: USB:  Die Buchse für Spielkinder*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es kalt....


....und bald kommt die Weihnachtszeit - aber einigen Büros schreckt man vor nichts zurück, da leuchtet der USB/LED-Weihnachtsbaum das ganze Jahr über.


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2006)

*AW: USB:  Die Buchse für Spielkinder*

http://www.crn.de/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=191900257


> Als »Herrin der Bits und Bites« preist der Storage-Hersteller Freecom
> seinen neuesten Marketing-Gag an:
> *Einen mit einem Domina-Ledergewand verkleideten USB-Stick.*


no comment...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: USB:  Die Buchse für Spielkinder*

http://usb.brando.com.hk/prod_detail.php?prod_id=00224


> USB Heating Blanket
> # Features: Cozy design with button as a cloak
> # De-frosting your body
> # Built-in warming pad for generating heat via USB port
> ...


Heizdecke/Kissen an USB, würde gerne wissen,  was heißer wird, die Heizdecke oder das Netzteil  vom PC

Etwas zum Verständnis  zu den "Stromverbräuchen" 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus


> Zu  beachten ist hierbei allerdings, dass pro Anschluss nur
> max. 500 mA zur  Verfügung stehen.


das macht pro angeschlossenem   Gerät 2,5W . Heizkissen haben, um sowas wie
 Wärme zu liefern, zwischen 40W  (Autobatterie)  bis 100W (Netzbetrieb)


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: USB:  Die Buchse für Spielkinder*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Heizkissen haben, um sowas wie
> Wärme zu liefern, zwischen 40W  (Autobatterie)  bis 100W (Netzbetrieb)


Und: Heizdecken sind ein praktisches Mittel sich selbst vom Diesseits ins Jenseits zu befördern.


----------

